# ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA **



## PrinceHeart (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello to all,

Opening this new thread regarding the working and non-working programs/softwares with Windows VISTA Beta 2. Whoever is using this beta release is asked to share their information on what programs/softwares works and doesn't work with their copy of the beta OS.

*Please remember - this thread is NOT about the list of features about the beta version, ONLY the programs/softwares which can be / cannot be run on this OS, with any issues/malfunctions.*

Starting with mine.. as i have posted in another thread here:

Working:
=======
Java 2 Runtime Environment 1.5.0. Update 6
KLite Mega Codec 1.53
mIRC 6.17
Nero 6.6.0.16
Winamp 5.21 FULL
Windows LIVE Messenger 8.0 build 8.0.0792.00
Yahoo Messenger 7 Build 0437
2007 Microsoft Office system Beta 2


NOT Working (Not compatible/Doesn't Install/Don't work after Install):
====================================================
McAfee VirusScan Professional Edition 7.03 Retail
Mcafee VirusScan Professional Edition 2006
Acrobat Reader 7.07
ImageResizer Powertoy Setup
TuneUp Utilities 2006 5.0.2331
ymsgr8us (8 beta)
ymsgr75us (7.5)
Download Accelerator Plus 8.0.4.1
LimeWire Pro 4.12.0/4.12.3

Now lets see what others are working on....

Installed today:
Windows Vista x86 Beta 2 ForceWare Release 85 88.61 May 23, 2006 (working)
Yahoo Messenger 8 Beta installs well.. starts well. when i signin, it hangs up and windows error reporting comes up, so i got rid of it and installed Yahoo Messenger 7.5 instead.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***



> Ok .. herre are the apps i'm currently using on this build :
> 
> Yahoo Messenger 8 Beta
> Firefox v3.0 A1 "Minefield"
> ...



There u go ... will keep it updated ...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Creative vibra 128 digital sound card drivers don't work ... plz help i have no sound in vista ..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Working:
Pixelview 8.01 Tv tuner drivers(barely)
Logitech setpoint 2.6
Azureus 2.4.0.2 ( ? resume with shared incomplete downloads witht he XP counter part upon reboot) minus Aero

Not working:
features of Asus A8N SLI Prem(1302) onboard Audio. like volume controls for line in etc.

will keep adding more here...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Just a note, Avast! works on vista beta 2.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

hemant_mathur: You have selected Vibra 128. Please note that the product you have selected has been classified as "End of Service Life".

Browse for your creative drivers for vista beta 2, chart updated regularly. If drivers not found for your hardware, keep checking:

*dmzweb3.europe.creative.com/SRVS/C...Sxi=3,VARSET=ws:*asia.creative.com,case=14186

Rollercoaster: Keep checking on the following site for updates,
*support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

cheerz


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

try the KX drivers .. those should work ...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Comeon Everyone !!

No one wanna share what programs/softwares they are using with their Windows Vista Beta 2 OS ??

Working:
=======
Winrar 3.30
GoogleEarth 3.0.0762
DVDRegionFree5.9.7.9
VirtualDub-1.6.15
CyberLink PowerDVD 7
NeroVision Express 3.1.0.0d
MiniLyrics 4.3.2195 for Winamp
PowerFX202 Sound Enhancer for Winamp

NOT Working (Not compatible/Doesn't Install/Don't work after Install):
====================================================
Seagate DiscWizard for Windows V4.09.05
PerfectDisk 7.0 Build 46


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

do anyone has the driver software for ethernet .........realtek company for vista


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Try the realtek drivers i got in my vista
Download from below(1 file scanned with Mcafee VirusScan)

or try this site to get drivers for realtek:
*www.station-drivers.com/page/realtek.htm

Hope this works

peace


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

killerinstinct2, Click *HERE* to get the answer of your question/request. 

Enjoy


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

I would like to point this out that this thread is about "Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2". Asking all users of Windows Vista Beta 2 to type in their experiences on what's working and what's not in this new operating system, so it may help other users as well.

For requesting drivers use:

Software Troubleshooting:
Issues related with your OS, applications, system security, configuration of network, browsers, customizations, driver support, tweaking, audio-video playback problems and programming can be discussed here.

peace


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Well driver(s) are software also so there's no problem to help people about it. Isn't It good that people will get all their Vista related answers just in one thread?

Enjoy

P.S. _And by the way couldn't understand what's your point is?_


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Working:
Firefox 1.5.0.4
Opera
real player 10.5
Not working:
nero 7
yahoo msngr 7 has minor problem in my case.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Games working :_Oblivion , Far Cry , Timeshift , Hitman Blood Money , FEAR , Condemned : Criminal Origins ,_ .. didn't have the time to try anything else ... though my personal recommendation would be to stay away from games for now in Vista. ...


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Try the realtek drivers i got in my vista
> Download from below(1 file scanned with Mcafee VirusScan)
> 
> or try this site to get drivers for realtek:
> ...



i didn't understand that file....wht do i do with the .sys file



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> killerinstinct2, Click *HERE* to get the answer of your question/request.
> 
> Enjoy


and if u can give soundmax driver software for vista beta to manual update.....thx

hey done nyone has soundmax driver software and realtek ethernet driver software link.....pm to me............plz........................


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Sorry for the earlier post,
This should help. I got this driver in my WinXP and when i install Vista, the driver for the LAN card were auto-configurated into it. Download the file below, if u need my driver Or click here to download it from microsoft.

*www.windowsmarketplace.com/prices.aspx?itemId=1186271&stext=
Realtek RTL Gigabit and Fast Ethernet NIC Driver (Windows 98/Me/2000/XP)
by Realtek Semiconductor
Drivers for RTL8139/810x/8169/8110 series. Windows Logo Certification Drivers for OEM manufacturer. Version 6.41 may include unspecified updates, enhancements, or bug fixes. 

Regarding soundmax.. i think its onboard with the motherboard. What's your motherboard no. and company make ?

I have Intel 865GBF and vista didn't auto-configured it. I had to use the motherboard CD and install the sound drivers from there and after a restarted, everything worked out for me. Try the motherboard CD or try
*www.windowsmarketplace.com/ to search for your drivers.
If your motherboard is Intel - try *www.intel.com/ and choose your motherboard no. and search for soundmax.


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Sorry for the earlier post,
> This should help. I got this driver in my WinXP and when i install Vista, the driver for the LAN card were auto-configurated into it. Download the file below, if u need my driver Or click here to download it from microsoft.
> 
> *www.windowsmarketplace.com/prices.aspx?itemId=1186271&stext=
> ...





did u upgrade ur version xp to vista .or u partioned the xp and vista..????????


i had partioned xp and vista ..............dual boot system............it didn't auto configured........

i got it from intex ............no prob now.........thx for all u r support guys.........


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

I use dual-boot - winXP pro in 1 HDD and WinVista in the 2nd HDD. And it auto-configured. Dunno why it didn't in ur case. But now .. looks like u got the drivers. ^5 

peace



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Games working :_Oblivion , Far Cry , Timeshift , Hitman Blood Money , FEAR , Condemned : Criminal Origins ,_ .. didn't have the time to try anything else ... though my personal recommendation would be to stay away from games for now in Vista. ...



Thx for the recommendation - But i ignored it 
and installed Freelancer 1.0
It installed in 2:43 mins.
Startup intro didn't work. Tried to play it manually in WMP11. It got stucked and had audio-video sync problems.
But anyway I started the game. And wow .. being almost more than 2 years i last played that game. So i played it and now at level 7. I LOVE THIS GAME !!!
I went to settings and use FULL audio settings and FULL video settings. Its working like a babyyyy ....

cheerz


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

hey did u hv any codecs for vista to download for wm 11


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Just download the KLite Mega Codec 1.54 
from *www.klitetools.com/comments.php?catid=96&id=219

K-Lite Codec Pack is a collection of codecs and related tools. Codec is short for Compressor-Decompressor. Codecs are needed for encoding and decoding (playing) audio and video. The K-Lite Codec Pack is designed as a user-friendly solution for playing all your movie files. With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able to play all the popular movie formats and even some rare formats. The K-Lite Codec Pack has a couple of major advantages compared to other codec packs: It it always very up-to-date with the latest versions of the codecs. It is very user-friendly and the installation is fully customizable, meaning that you can install only those components that you really want. It's easy to make an unattended installation. It has been very well tested, so that the package doesn't contain any conflicting codecs. It tries to avoid potential problems with existing codecs and even fixes some problems. It is a very complete package, containing everything you need to play your movies. There are different packages. From small to extra-large.The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack combines the contents of three codec packs: K-Lite Codec Pack Full; QuickTime Alternative; Real Alternative, Plus some extra features: BSplayer, DC-DSP filter. K-Lite Mega Codec Pack is the best codec pack, without a doubt.

Stable Version = 1.54 (98/ME/2000/XP)
...and u will not need any other audio/video codecs ever 
It worked in my vista, hope it works for u too.

cheerz


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

It worked in muh Vista too. Thanks for the information of newer version of K-Lite.


----------



## amrit1 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

and what about games????


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Games working :_Oblivion , Far Cry , Timeshift , Hitman Blood Money , FEAR , Condemned : Criminal Origins ,_ .. didn't have the time to try anything else ... though my personal recommendation would be to stay away from games for now in Vista. ...



and freelancer 1.0 also(excluding the intro movie)

You should had checked the earlier posts - its still there 
Can't say about other games yet. deathvirus_me has checked more games than me. I only checked 1 game. If u wanna test some games urself, make sure u post it here for others to make a note on, if they are working or not with your install of vista beta 2.

cheerz


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

hey thx for the codecs ..


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

killerinstinct2 - i don't think this site deal with only the legal stufs. Better to edit your post and remove the link...before any mod closes this thread. thx a lot in advance.

peace


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Right, I downloaded and installed K-Lite mega codec pack 1.55 today. And It's working fine in my Vista. Here's a *link* to get newer version of K-Lite. 

Cheers


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Brave_Hunt - Please man. as i told killerinstinct - the link u put on your post is of a warez site, which is not allowed in this forum. Please update your post and remove the link.

Thanks.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Working :- Opera (not installed in vista .... just ran it from Win Xp program files folder )


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Link updated as rquested.

Cheers

Can anyone tell me which antivirus softwares are working with Vista beta 2? I tried myself McAfee 7 that failed then I tried McAfee 9 and It seems running smoothly.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

As of July 29th, 2006 some more of working/not working list with Vista Beta 2.

Working:
---------
uTorrent 1.6
VoipCheap
Download Accelerator Plus 8.1.2.0
Limewire Pro 4.12.4
mIRC 6.2 (also supports Vista)
KLite Mega Codec 1.55
DVD Region Free 5.9.8.1

Not Working:
------------
GoogleEarth 4 Beta

Brave_Hunt - I tried McAfee AntiVirus 7.03, but it didnt worked with Vista. Since i have a dual boot. So i didn't installed any antivirus in the vista partition yet. And havn't tried anything else either. I heard somewhere AVG works with Vista. Have anyone tried that yet ??

peace


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

does ny1 have working drivers of bluesoliel (ny ver) for vista....
the current drivers dont work and i m not able to connect to the net....
also vista doesnt recog my dongle as a BT device n gives a error code 43 during driver installation...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

i would suggest you to look for an upgrade for the bluesoliel drivers for your present OS. If the driver is build after release of the vista beta - it should work.

As for your dongle .. start vista in safe mode and then try to use the dongle - should work. I use a local dongle i got to use it with Nokia 6600 and it worked with my vista. But i don't use it always though.

Hope it helped.
Peace


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: ** Working/Not-Working Programs with VISTA BETA 2 ***

Check out this compatibility list for Beta 2 and more builts :- *www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Beta_2_Software_Compatibility_List


----------



## anandk (Sep 28, 2006)

*List of apps not working on Vista.*

List of apps not working on Vista. 

• Crystal Reports 
• Microsoft Expression Web (“Quartz”) 
• Oracle Developer Suite 10g 
• Oracle Workflow Builder 
• Cisco Security Agent firewall 
• Windows LiveMail Beta (with Rhapsody support) 
• Diskeeper Professional Premier 
• HP OpenView Service Desk 
• Novell Client 
• Symantec/Norton Partition Magic 

more at *blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=19&tag=nl.e550


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: List of apps not working on Vista.*

Bookmark this site : *www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List .. it contains a good compatibility chart of vista.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: List of apps not working on Vista.*



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> List of apps not working on Vista.
> 
> • Crystal Reports
> • Microsoft Expression Web (“Quartz”)
> ...



Diskeeper Professional Premier doesn't work ! 

Symantec/Norton Partition Magic doesn't work !


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: List of apps not working on Vista.*

^^ That's why its there! Its a list of apps *NOT* working on Vista!


----------



## anandk (Sep 28, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Symantec/Norton Partition Magic doesn't work !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: List of apps not working on Vista.*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Diskeeper Professional Premier doesn't work !
> 
> Symantec/Norton Partition Magic doesn't work !


Hahaha lolz


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: List of apps not working on Vista.*

These softwares do not work on Vista RC 1  but i was thinking that these mentioned softwares will not work on Vista Ultimate.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ Vista RC1=Vista Ultimate.. All beta versions Microsoft has released were Ultimate versions only..


----------



## shaunak (Oct 1, 2006)

Zone alarm not working


----------

